# European Mantis Ootheca Care



## MortBird (Oct 30, 2022)

I've recently come across a European mantis ootheca and may have another one on the way. I've found mixed responses on whether or not European mantids _need_ a diapause to survive incubation, so I'm wondering- can I put this ootheca in a ventilated jar at room temperature, and wait for hatching? Or should I put the jar outside (in a house plant, maybe?) so that it can receive it's natural diapause? 

Thanks for any and all help


----------



## agent A (Oct 31, 2022)

I recommend letting it diapause. Non-diapause ooths often don't hatch healthy nymphs


----------



## The Wolven (Nov 18, 2022)

Basically, they mean for you stick the ooth in the fridge until it's spring.


----------



## MortBird (Nov 18, 2022)

Do I have to put it in the fridge or is it ok to just stick it outside? Currently it's inside a plastic container with a few small holes, sitting in the pot of a plant on our back porch. Is that ok? I figure it will be under the same conditions as all the _other _mantis oothecae, so it should be fine? I guess there's no risk to putting it in the fridge, is there?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 19, 2022)

Outside is okay, but I'd keep it protected from rain and predators.


----------



## The Wolven (Nov 20, 2022)

MortBird said:


> Do I have to put it in the fridge or is it ok to just stick it outside? Currently it's inside a plastic container with a few small holes, sitting in the pot of a plant on our back porch. Is that ok? I figure it will be under the same conditions as all the _other _mantis oothecae, so it should be fine? I guess there's no risk to putting it in the fridge, is there?


It will probably be okay outside, but sometimes ooths can get parasites from being outside. It wouldn't be very likely because of the low temperatures, but you can never be too sure when spring comes. I'd personally keep it in the fridge.


----------

